# Smoked Shrimp and Potatoes



## nola saints smoker (Mar 27, 2010)

My first attempt at smoking shrimp was a partial success.  I usually grill them and wrap in bacon but since it is lent, had to skip the bacon.  I soaked the shrimp in a brine of salt and sugar for 20 minutes then seasoned them with Tony's cajun seasoning.  Threw them on the grill at 275 for about 20 minutes.  For the most part, they were good, but a little on the dry side. Next time will either leave the shells on or wrap in bacon to help with the drying.

These are not the best looking shrimp but still in the learning process.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 27, 2010)

I feel smoking or cooking in general is a process of learning.  We add a little here take a little off there and finally we have it the way we want it.  So well done as ou are one step closer to having a perfect shrimp dinner


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

Look at it this way, now you have another reason to cook some more shrimp, and that ain't bad


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 27, 2010)

How do you like the Bad Byron's Butt Rub? I have the same jug but am not a huge fan of it on ribs as I feel it is too salty. But on the other side my wife likes it on ribs so its a personal preference thing I guess. I do love it on chicken but I have not tried it on a butt yet I think I am going to try one soon.


----------



## nola saints smoker (Mar 27, 2010)

rbranstner:
I find Bad Byrons is a bit on the salty side as well.  I've used it on chicken (once) and on a ribeye I grilled last weekend.  Once it runs out, I wouldn't buy it again.  I plan on adding some brown sugar in the rub when I do the ribs and boston butt tomorrow.

I have attempted to make my own rub but can't seem to find the "perfect" combination of ingredients. I personally like a little heat and sweetness on all my meats.  I have several recipes for chicken and pork so I will "tweak" them until I find one I like.


----------



## grampyskids (Mar 27, 2010)

You might want to look at Billbo's recipes and customize them to your liking. Go to members list; click B; go to page 29. Click on Billbo, then click on all threads started.


----------



## eman (Mar 28, 2010)

NOLA,
I have found that if you peel da swimps and put them in a foil pan w/ just a little butter and lea & perrins then smoke they won't dry out . Just flip once half way thru the smoke so that the smoke gets to kiss both side.

 I do know how to spell and NOLA gets the joke


----------



## nola saints smoker (Mar 28, 2010)

eman,
I thought about doing that but the wife wanted to try it w/o the shells. I would have wrapped them in bacon, but it's lent.  Next time, I will do da swimps in either a foil pan or black iron skillet.


----------



## brud (Mar 28, 2010)

Who Dat trying to make a rub. I start mine with a half teaspoon of Chackbay crawfish seasoning (hot) 
2. McCormic season all 
3 Jack Millers http://www.jackmillers.com/sauces_seasonings.php
4.brown sugar
Do not over do the Chackbay. It is potent.
--Thanks for the qview the food looks GREAT.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 28, 2010)

Now shrimp are really kinda of finicky to smoke. They cook so so fast and it really easy to dry them out. But practice makes perfect so I get more shrimp everytime my friend comes in with another batch of shrimp.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 30, 2011)

Have you tried Jeff's rub?  I find it to have just the right amount of spice, salt, and sweetness.  I have made some adjustments over time, but right from the recipe it is a really good rub!


----------

